# Vizsla crate in bedroom



## DaxOlexar (Oct 30, 2017)

Does having the dogs crate in your room create any possible behaviour problems, like separation anxiety or something?


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Kaylee's crate is in our room. She doesn't sleep in it at night, but she goes in when we leave the house. No separation anxiety so far


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

No, the crate in the room with you creates less anxiety b/c they are close to you.


----------



## tandes (May 21, 2017)

I've had great success with the crate in my room with my puppy (3 months). He settles in his crate perfectly regardless of time of day. Naps throughout the day and through the night. The only thing that bothers me is occasionally when he's very sleepy he will lick the blankets a lot before he falls asleep (little self soothing), its gotten better but that noise can get to you! lol. I like this especially while he is a puppy because I can hear if he cries in the middle of the night and needs a potty break.


----------



## 2RedDawgs (Oct 28, 2017)

Both of our V's have their own crate in our room. We've been fortunate with them liking their kennels for sleeping at night. We also have one in the kitchen we will kennel them there when we are out on errands; they'll go there to rest when we have dinner-of course we worked with them on that behavior; and they'll nap there during the day as well.


----------

